# Holiday photo contest!!!



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Well it's finaly time to start entering your pictures for the Holiday Photo Contest  Here is how it works:

Every member is allowed to enter 4 photos total.

Your photos can be of just about anything as long as there is a dog or fragment thereof in the photo and you somehow conveyed the Holiday theme. 

Please name each photo in a clear way like "charlie and santa" or "rover's nose" and state what category the photo is entered in before the photo name to make it easier for us to vote later. The categories are:
- Portrait
- Dogs at play
- Best Friends
- Outdoor 
- Funny
- Naughty or Nice

The pictures can be posted until Dec 31st and we'll vote the first week in Jan. More details about the voting will be posted when the time comes

There aren't any prizes, but I'm working on a tag that the winners can put in thier signatures. The point is to have some fun competition and most of all to show off your pups. Don't worry that your photos might not be good enough for us. As long as your posting pictures of your doggies we'll all love them immensely! So please do not hesitate to show your pictures even if they aren't technically perfect, it is the feeling that counts really.

If you need help posting pictures please refer to this post How to post photos


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

I lost my D80.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You could always use a disposable if you have to. I think almost every 1 hr photo place puts pictures onto CD for you.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm still holding out hope in finding it. I have thousands of pictures on the card in it from vacations, shows, ect. 

Not the best thing to lose. Disposable will be a last resort hope if I have to.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Aww. Well here's hoping you find it soon, that way you can start entering some lovely pics of your pups


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Why hasn't anyone entered yet??? There was loads of interested when I posted the idea


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Right im gona kick this off.
My theme is *BEST FRIENDS*
The best of friends (my daughter and aslan)








Aslan "hmmmm,whos head can i eat!!" (aslan with my 2 younger cousins)








My bully Nan








The old ladys Pit lapdog


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Dogs at Play 




















Portrait entry 

Casper and Toula 











Portrait entry 

Casper, Bear Bear, Toula with my Daughter


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Yayyyy Finally!! Lovely pics to the both of you


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Question- Can you edit it slightly (ie. adding words, decor, etc) to make it holiday-ish? Or does it have to be a plain picture?


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok - here are my entries. I will add a 4th when I figure which pic I'm choosing or may try and take some new ones. Maureen

NAUGHTY: Looking up an 85 year old ladies dress!









OUTDOOR: Quinn & Simba









DOGS AT PLAY: Cartman & Quinn









Best Friends: Quinn & Cartman sleeping


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Question- Can you edit it slightly (ie. adding words, decor, etc) to make it holiday-ish? Or does it have to be a plain picture?


Yeah you can edit as needed, just as long as it's your own picture.



LuvmyRotti said:


> NAUGHTY: Looking up an 85 year old ladies dress!


 ROFL someone was very naughty


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I got one for portrait:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is one for naughty or nice

Oliver's feelings on Christmas.








Here is funny
Oliver's feelings on smoking.








adding in Best Friends








dogs at play


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's mine:

Portrait - Dakota in the snow









I'm thinking I'll have to take some new pictures for the other 3 spots - I'll edit those in as they are taken.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

- Portrait Entry:

Aspen, Watching over her land










I am not sure if these two pictures would be 'Outdoors' or 'Dogs at play'...

I am going to say 'Dogs at Play'

Angel, 'Catch me if you can!'









Aspen









Dawson, Angel, and Aspen...faceplant


----------



## PugChick (Nov 5, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Why hasn't anyone entered yet??? There was loads of interested when I posted the idea


I'm waiting for my new camera to come! I already have props and ideas. 

Although it's going to be hard to get a nice 'holiday' feel when there's no snow. I might have to suffer and put a jacket on over my tank top for a photo so it at least looks like it's cold out!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Everyones pics are wonderfull so far!!!



PugChick said:


> I'm waiting for my new camera to come! I already have props and ideas.
> 
> Although it's going to be hard to get a nice 'holiday' feel when there's no snow. I might have to suffer and put a jacket on over my tank top for a photo so it at least looks like it's cold out!


As long as your new camera has a fast shutter speed you shouldn't have to suffer too long


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Bumping to the first page


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Portrait
Snoopy with Santa


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going to call this one a portrait cause she wasn't trying to do anything to the lights other than look at them and sleep on them lol.

Portrait, Baylee and the pretty lights









I'm going to try to get more of her and Bayne for the other categories and I'll edit this as I go.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

This one goes under Dogs at Play.
"No, it's mine!"








The toy they have was a moose or a reindeer or something like that. Those are typical holiday animals, so I figured it would work


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is Bello, my slightly unhappy pitbull mix. He adjusted after a while 









And here he is getting consoled by his buddy angelo!


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

I would put this under naughty.. Since this is the same face she gives me when she is up to no good

(i got my $10 worth with this one pix. Now she can do whatever she wants with the shirt lol)


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rosie and her Christmas Tree with all her presents  spoiled doggie


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow I am already so beat!.. Some of these photos are great. But here is one I threw together the other day.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Okay, here's my 4 entries! 


Portrait
"Audubon In The Snow"












Portrait
"Jake In The Snow"












Dogs At Play
"Bo Playing In The Snow"












Funny
"Blue's Floppy Tongue"


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Portrait= Laughing at mom in her Footie PJs...









Funny= Grumpy Elf









Naughty= Aftermath of playing in the snow...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's two for now..

Portrait - Marge by the Christmas tree









Funny - Look! No eyes!









Dogs at Play - Marge on the Snowy Beach









Outdoor - Snowy Woods









Holding out on the other two pics because I'm waiting for snow.. :-D


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Best Friends

My boys posing for our Christmas card photo.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Best Friends Category, "My Girls"
My 10 year old daughter and Chloe, at 13 months old










Naughty or nice Category, "Chloe's Stink Eye"
Surely naughty here as she is giving me the stink eye for putting her in this silly costume!


----------



## ULWestie (Sep 19, 2008)

Emily with Chesney on his 1st visit to Santa


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

MyRescueCrew said:


> Okay, here's my 4 entries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This picture is great!

wynpyp - I forgot that you had that new puppy! There is one very similar looking at our shelter right now (albeit a little younger (10 weeks) and without the tan) they say her parents were malamute and lab:
http://www.buttehumane.org/page/_files/akela2.jpg

Sorry, a little off topic


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

O wow! They do look alot alike!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here's one for me....

Family Portrait (Bah! Humbug!!!)...









i'll get more later in the snow when we have some fresh stuff....

here's some Winter Wonderland Fun pics....Titch, Tir and Lacey


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Best Friends. Hehhee.. or it could go under Naughty and Nice. They both fit the category!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Love the pics everyone! It's only a few days till Christmas and I belive Haunkkah started today that means there's a little over a week for you to still enter your photos


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Portrait or Outdoor?: "Santa Clyde"

Mind you, this picture was taken in 80*F weather in the middle of December. 










One more... "Holiday Clyde" (portrait, I guess?)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My first entry! Callahan and I in front of the Christmas Tree


















My Guera with the antlers and the missing christmas santa sock!









And Bingo's Merry Christmas YALL!!!









Nessa


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Hope everyone's having a happy holidays. The end of the month is quickly approaching. If you haven't entered any photos yet now's the time to do so. There's only a few more days left for you to enter the contest.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't know this thread was here. Wow... great pictures! I love the way Tirluc was able to get all of her dogs so close to the tree.

Here's one after many many takes. Three pups... yeah, my younger son wants to be one of the pups. He thinks they have more fun and less responsibilities.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's mine....











"Evil Elf" Rio Naughty....."I'll be good!" Savannah Nice.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

bumping post up.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone's pics are so cute - couldn't begin to pick out a favorite. Here's mine - the best things under the tree on Christmas Day:

Portrait - Sophie and Annie










Opening Presents:










Thank you, Santa:










Time for a nap - opening presents is hard work:


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i added some more to my 1st post.....but, i want to put this one in, not sure of what it would go under....but, "can one ever have too many Border Collies?"....










and, how about one more for fun (Photo Shopped?)...."Kiss's Last Concert" ....










(sorry, just couldn't resist that last one....)


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Sirius... Portrait









Sirius and his buddy, Latifah...Can go under "best buddies" and "Portrait"


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

*Portrait*........ Lula in front of the Christmas tree....... 









*Portrait or Funny*........"I've been good *ALL* year long....... I promise"









*Naughty or Nice*........ or maybe *Funny*..........
"What! I wasn't pulling my new toys out of my stocking before Christmas" "It just fell out" "I haven't even peeked".......... Just a little guilty, don't ya think?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This one is either portrait or funny. Funny because Alvin is clearly the anti-Santa. Look at that serious dog face!










I think this one is definitely funny. That's Clifford's stocking leaning up against him. See how excited he is about Christmas?!?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Portrait...."Waiting for Santa"









Best Friends......"Napping Buddies"









Funny....."Reindeer Otis"









Naughty.....both of them!!! "Caught Eating Ornaments"


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Outdoor


----------

